# rc.conf - Creating Delay



## scewing (Jan 4, 2012)

I've installed Samba on FreeBSD 9 RC3, and have placed 
	
	



```
samba_enable="YES"
```
 at the end of my rc.conf. I've placed the static network configuration at the beginning of rc.conf.

But after much testing I've determined the network isn't coming up fast enough for samba to initialize properly. I get pid's for both smbd and nmbd but can't connect to the Samba share from another computer until I restart Samba.

Is there any way to create a delay before initializing Samba? Or perhaps starting Samba with a separate script altogether?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## SNK (Jan 4, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9171

Perhaps a delay like in the above thread?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2012)

Note that the order in /etc/rc.conf is irrelevant. The actual order in which systems/daemons are started can be derived by using rcorder(8), e.g.

[cmd=]rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*[/cmd]

If the network comes up too slowly, take a look at /etc/rc.d/netwait (see examples in /etc/defaults/rc.conf -- it should be configured in /etc/rc.conf, of course).


----------

